# Intel DH55HC Memory Error (1st time Build)



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok so i'm building a New PC with these specs
-Intel DH55HC (Mobo)
-Core i5 760
-4gb Corsair DDR3 RAM
-500gb Western Digital HD
-550W PSU
-Temporary Crappy Video Card

Now i'm having a memory error when i turn on my pc with the two beeps and all, at first i thought it was the RAM that i had because it required a higher voltage that the Core i5 couldn't handle, so i returned the RAM and got new Corsair. I'm still having the same problem though. I'm planning on getting a EVGA Nvidia Geforce gtx 460. I'm wondering what is the problem is it the crappy video card that i have, would that show a memory error. Its only 128mb. PNY old, could that be causing the beeps. I am able to start it for about a minute or two. Not enough to install Windows 7 ultimate. 

:4-dontknoHELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..I'm new to this..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Clear the CMOS and try using one stick of RAM.
Specs and configuration of the RAM
Brand & Model of the PSU.


----------



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just realized i made a dumb mistake, thanks for the help but the memory error is a video error. I counted the wrong number of beeps the motherboard was putting off. Just curious why would you wanna clear the CMOS?

PSU Brand: Eagle Model:Voltas


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Clearing the CMOS will usually clear any memory of the errors. 
You'll need a minimum 650W good quality PSU before installing the GTX 460.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality.


----------



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

WOAHHH wait i've been looking around for about a week now and everyone says that 450w is fine...and they didn't even say it had to be top quality...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We recommend a minimum 550W PSU for any PCI-E GPU and I would use no less than a 650W for a GTX 460.
Why would anyone not recommend using a quality PSU for any PC?
All of your hardware is dependent on a reliable supply of adequate clean power.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

noduh101 said:


> WOAHHH wait i've been looking around for about a week now and everyone says that 450w is fine...and they didn't even say it had to be top quality...


What 3rd world people have you been asking? Thats like saying the airbags in your car don't have to be top quality.:laugh:


----------

